# Skull Mounting



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am building the VLC controller ( which i have pretty much done) and am going to use it to randomly turn a skull head from side to side using a servo motor.

I dont want to re-invent the wheel here so just wondering what would be the best way to mount this .

I am using one of the skelton store paul skulls for the head so its nice and lightweight and will have to be bottom mounted since its hollow










Ideas on best way to accomplish this ?


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

You could use a ball bearing type caster/wheel like this:


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

That would work.. then how would i mount the Servo to it ?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

U can also get a wooden lazy susan and cut it to size.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

scream1973 said:


> That would work.. then how would i mount the Servo to it ?












My Paint Shop skills are nonexistent, so excuse the crayon drawing above. 


Mount the caster to a plywood base
Mount the skull to the caster
Mount the servo to the base behind the skull
Attach ball and socket joint to base of skull
Attach servo arm to ball and socket joint

This will only allow left and right panning of the head. If you want more degrees of movement, well...that has to be built a different way.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hehe...Skull mounting. Sorry, couldn't help myself. I'm a very visual person I guess.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

hahahh Denhaunt.. lol
I see what you mean jaybo that seems pretty simple which is good to avoid any breakdowns during operation.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I just glued retic (PVC) piping to the skull to form a 'neck' and then built a little bearing system out of PVC. I then glued a PVC end cap to the servo horn. I'll take a photo over the weekend. It was simple and took 5 minutes.

The castor system is good and allows for 2 axis movement (rotate and nod) - this guy goes into detail on how to build 3 axis movement based on a cheap castor.

http://www.halloween2go.com/


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I take it i can find the servo ball joint connections at any hobby shop then.. I picked up the caster and have mounted the skull to the caster


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

Denhaunt said:


> Hehe...Skull mounting. Sorry, couldn't help myself. I'm a very visual person I guess.


My *NECK* b*RO* *FEEL*s *E*very *ACT*ion. ROFL !!


----------

